
Missing the Point – GeoIP's, Points, Polygons, and a Precarious Farm in Kansas - Mchl
https://mapzen.com/blog/missing-the-point/
======
danek
I've lost track of how many times I've had to explain that "no, there is not a
staggering amount of latent demand in the middle of Kansas" to people trying
to do metrics :)

------
Animats
At least return a circular error probability and display a circle.

~~~
jhayward
Yes, please. Much of the frustration and confusion around location would be
easier to deal with if people viewed coordinates as an uncertainty rather than
an absolute value.

